# EcoVillage/Prepper Community



## MountainMan (Apr 4, 2012)

FIIIIIIINALLY figured out where to post this. lol.

The deal with Raw TV (some of you may remember they were doing a prepper show) didn't pan out. We are, however, still developing our nonprofit to plan and fund our eco-village (more of a self sustaining prepper community). Our small board of directors have pretty much settled on Oregon as our location. If anyone is interested in joining a small community that's preparing itself either for self sustainability in the world we live in or self sustainability in the world of chaos that is to come, please contact me. I'll leave my info at the end of the post. 

We're also looking for members for our board of directors to help and shape this community.

If this sounds interesting or fun at all to you, please feel no pressure. We love to answer questions and hear feedback. Even if you'd just like to put in your two cents, give us a shout.

[email protected]

[email protected]


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

My biggest concern is that this seems to be a public location (I.e. well known) and I'd be stuck living with some [email protected] I couldn't stand and had no way to get rid of all because he had the money to buy in.


----------

